
Naratte’s Zoosh enables NFC with just a speaker and microphone - devindra
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/19/narattes-zoosh-enables-nfc-with-just-a-speaker-and-microphone/
======
tomaskafka
OMG: we had the same idea, but we didn't see the commercial potential - we did
the data-through-sound transfer just for entartainment purposes... What gives
:).

Anyway, if you'd like to try sending your photos from phone to phone through
sound NOW, download our Soundwise app for Android:
<http://www.mobreactor.com/soundwise> (or search for Soundwise on Android
market)

\- MobReactor team

